# FAQ for  Wyndham Points Owners Who Choose to Let Wyndham Rent Their Points



## rrlongwell (Feb 12, 2011)

Found this on the internet:

Welcome to the Owner Rental FAQ’sQ. I recently received a mailing from your company, what is this in regards to?
A. To alert you that there is a rental option available for your week in the event you are unable to use it this year.

Q. What do I need to do in order to list my week for rent?
A. Simply complete and submit the Vacation Time Listing Agreement to Extra Holidays. You can submit via fax, email or mail.

Fax: 951-344-8227
Email: ownerrentals@extraholidays.com
Mail: Extra Holidays Attn: Vacation Time Listing Program
8427 SouthPark Circle, Suite 500
Orlando, FL 32819

Q. How much can I expect to recoup from the rental of my week?
A. All units are rented on a nightly basis, and you would receive a percentage (indicated in agreement) of the proceeds gained from the rental of your unit. Specific dollar amounts will vary widely based on season, location and demand. No rentals are guaranteed until after the nights have passed.

Q. How will I know if my unit has rented, and if it doesn’t will I lose the week?
A. In order to find out the status of the rental, you would call the Rental Processing group at 1-800-446-1860 (select option 2). It is best to make an inquiry 2-3 weeks prior to the time you’ve listed, in the event it has not rented, it would still be available for your personal use or for banking, assuming you’ve met all applicable bank deadlines and rules. If the week lapses and does not rent, it would be lost.

Q. How are people able to book my unit?
A. We have several booking options including our national call center at 1-800-347-8182, web booking at www.extraholidays.com along with several other web booking engines such as hotels.com, expedia.com and orbitz.com just to name a few.

Q. What marketing tools are used by Extra Holidays?
A. We utilize a wide variety of marketing strategies including newspaper ads, internet marketing including such popular sites as Expedia.com, hotels.com, resortscope.com, Travelocity.com and of course our website, extraholidays.com. Additionally, we have full color ads in many local Chamber of Commerce publications in such popular vacation destinations as Orlando, Myrtle Beach, Branson, Las Vegas and Williamsburg, VA just to name a few.

Any additional or more detailed questions can be referred to the Extra Holidays Rental Processing Group at 1-800-446-1860 (select option 2). Thank you.


----------



## voleka (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the information - did not even know that existed!


----------



## learnalot (Apr 6, 2011)

I have not used them because it is my understanding that they take a 30% commission (I think it used to be 40%) and you have no control over the price they will ask.  I believe they also send you a 1099 form (taxable income).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 6, 2011)

And just yesterday i had decided not to buy Wyndham...Thanks i'm back searching ebay again!


----------



## am1 (Apr 6, 2011)

learnalot said:


> I have not used them because it is my understanding that they take a 30% commission (I think it used to be 40%) and you have no control over the price they will ask.  I believe they also send you a 1099 form (taxable income).



What is wrong with being sent a 1099?  Taxable income does need to be reported.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it.  I just mentioned it as a point of information.  If I were going to rent, I wouldn't use them because of the 30% commission fees.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 2, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Nothing wrong with it.  I just mentioned it as a point of information.  If I were going to rent, I wouldn't use them because of the 30% commission fees.



The issue for me is IF they will be able to rent it...on the Extra Holidays website...they list it for $117.57 a night for the small side of my lockoff(i think its for the small side, they list it as 511sqft which is the size of the small size, but the pictures are of the larger side)...thats $823 for the 7 days..with 30% taken by them thats 576.10 for the SMALL side of my two bedroom lock off

More then half my MF for less then half of the space...maybe i'm under valuing my week...but that doesn't seem like a horrible price...for no work


----------



## learnalot (Jun 2, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The issue for me is IF they will be able to rent it...on the Extra Holidays website...they list it for $117.57 a night for the small side of my lockoff(i think its for the small side, they list it as 511sqft which is the size of the small size, but the pictures are of the larger side)...thats $823 for the 7 days..with 30% taken by them thats 576.10 for the SMALL side of my two bedroom lock off
> 
> More then half my MF for less then half of the space...maybe i'm under valuing my week...but that doesn't seem like a horrible price...for no work



Ride,

As I said, I have not used it personally, but I have talked with people who have.  Their biggest complaint was the inability for the owner to set a minimum price they will accept.  It is my understanding that if you give them the week, they can rent it for as much or as little as they want.  I believe you can pull a week back from them if they haven't rented it and you want to just cancel the reservation, but once they have rented it, you have to accept whatever price they got for the rental.


----------



## ausman (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably the next biggest complaint is spelled out in the original post on this subject:

" Q. How much can I expect to recoup from the rental of my week?
 A. All units are rented on a nightly basis........"

The complaint is that only the weekend portion ends up being rented and after the commission is deducted it covers only a part of the MF expense incurred.


----------



## Don (Jun 3, 2011)

If you give them a week to rent and they only rent one night of it, you lose the rest of the week.
Remember, you have to cancel the rental agreement (if it isn't rented) and your reservation with Wyndham prior to the fifteen day limit to be able to keep your points.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if they will accept partial weeks for rentals? For example I have a couple reservations currently booked for only thurs, friday and saturday nights. Since these are the more likely nights to get rented out would they accept them? 

Jason


----------



## Tia (Jun 3, 2011)

Are we sure it's just a 30% commission?  How would a person even be able to verify they'd rented your points/unit to know to expect a check? Seems to me it's a way for them to make more $, you give them access to your rental,  and owners are taking a big chance they get anything in return. 

Oh and since it's a day by day rental is there a fee they collect to clean each day that gets taken out of your %?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2011)

Several comments

For reasons already discussed, I view the Wyndham rental program as my compitition, not as a partner. from a purly selfish perspective, Im happy to rent most weeks for 30% over my mf. Wyndham; even if successful would take all of my profit. And profit is why I do this

I guess Im a control freak, but if it comes down to the last minute and it hasnt rented, I would rather cut my price and get something, or even give it away, rather than let it sit vacant, or be forced to use it myself. 

The rental business is full of frustrations and hard work. and to do it successfully requires one to accept that and still work to get the job done. I dont think you can contract out the work to Wyndham (or anyone else for that matter) and make any money

With the internet and services like vacation rentals by owner, craigs list, redweek.com and even tug, its not hard (and its cheap) to market your rentals yourself. 

Bottom line: if you are going to plan on renting timeshares for fun and profit do it big (more than just a few units) and do it yourself


----------

